# Flipped off by a Snowy Owl



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2019)

It took a heavy crop but I could see it was giving me the "bird"


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2019)

That is friggin' priceless Mike!  Well captured.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2019)

And the facial expression matches the gesture


----------



## CherylL (Feb 2, 2019)

Love the expression.


----------



## PJM (Feb 2, 2019)

Agree with all the above.  But it is nice.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2019)

tirediron said:


> That is friggin' priceless Mike!  Well captured.



Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2019)

PJM said:


> Agree with all the above.  But it is nice.



Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 2, 2019)

Great image.

That needs to be a meme.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2019)

Awesome catch!


----------



## Winona (Feb 5, 2019)

Perfect!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Awesome catch!





Winona said:


> Perfect!



Thanks


----------



## johngpt (Feb 5, 2019)

Must be a celebrity owl expressing its feelings about paparazzi!


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow! What an expression!
Such a wonderful shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 6, 2019)

rosh4u said:


> Wow! What an expression!
> Such a wonderful shot!



Thank you


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 6, 2019)

WOW!!! What a totally fantastic shot, stunning.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Feb 8, 2019)

Teach me please teach me...
Awesome


----------

